# Orange Butterfly on Purple Lilac



## NateS (Apr 9, 2010)

From tonight

1.  This might be my favorite photograph I have taken to date (I've only been shooting for about 3 years)






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. Probably my second favorite photo of the night






Thanks for looking.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 9, 2010)

Nate
#1 & #5 are my favorites. Nice job again!!!


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a Question Mark Butterfly.  See the small white curved line on the wing.  Good job.


----------



## NateS (Apr 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Nate
> #1 & #5 are my favorites. Nice job again!!!



Thanks.  I appreciate it.



tomhooper said:


> That is a Question Mark Butterfly.  See the small white curved line on the wing.  Good job.



Thank you.  I was having a really hard time finding an id on this.  The closest thing I was thinking was maybe an Eastern Comma Butterfly.  I think the Question Mark fits better..I appreciate the ID.


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

Monday Morning bump 

(for all those who don't stop by during the weekend)


----------



## Jovi (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! The first pic is amazing!!


----------



## LucyDiamond (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, 1 is amazing!!!


----------



## Hardrock (Apr 12, 2010)

Outstanding! The first and last are my favorite. I chased butterflies all weekend long with no luck. Right before I would snap the shot they would fly away.  Great series!


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2010)

nice job! the colors are A1!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice shots...nice light and colors, esp like #1.


----------



## John16 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nate which lens did you use?


----------



## NateS (Apr 13, 2010)

Jovi said:


> Wow! The first pic is amazing!!





LucyDiamond said:


> Yes, 1 is amazing!!!





Hardrock said:


> Outstanding! The first and last are my favorite. I chased butterflies all weekend long with no luck. Right before I would snap the shot they would fly away.  Great series!





ghache said:


> nice job! the colors are A1!





orionmystery said:


> Very nice shots...nice light and colors, esp like #1.





John16 said:


> Nate which lens did you use?



Thank you everybody.  John - lens used was Tamron 180mm f3.5.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 13, 2010)

Love the shots!  #2 is my favorite.


----------

